# Whats a RSA token?



## Targetking (Jan 13, 2022)

I need it to reset my password.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 14, 2022)

Use a zebra at work... its easier. That's where the rsa tokens come from


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 14, 2022)

Not the specific Target related answer you're looking for, but _knowledge_!

An RSA token is either a software token or a hardware token that provides you a number usually in a 30 or 60 second rotating interval.  When you log in to something, the token is entered in conjunction with your password.  Auth tokens are the basis of multi-factor authentication.






						RSA SecurID - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Multi-factor authentication - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 14, 2022)

Targetking said:


> I need it to reset my password.


Call CSC. they will help


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 14, 2022)

zerba or workbench.


Amanda Cantwell said:


> Call CSC. they will help


Target Client Support Center:
1 (612) 304-4357


----------

